# Favorite rod and reel combo



## brookvillescott (Aug 15, 2010)

What is your favorite Rod and reel combo. The one you haveused the longest you have more confidence in?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't really have an overall favorite. I was very partial to a fly rod I had until a SMB broke it for me this year. That was probably because I inherited it from my grandfather. I've had some rods I caught more with than most others. One was a spinning rod I got for $3 at an Army Surplus store in Las Vegas. I had to put a new tip on it but I caught tons of fish on it using 4# test including a 25 inch striper, a 5 Lb 2 oz LMB, a 7.5 lb channel, a carp that was about 24 lbs (Eastwood) and 17.5" Brown (Mad River).


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Man I use the cheapest stuff out there! I am really partial to my Mitchell Avocet II(GOLD) has 8 or 10 bearings. I think it was 35 bucks at meijer. I use this with an uglystik 5'10" med-light. The 5'6' is too short and the 6' is too long. 5'10' is perfect for husky jerkin.


My more used setup is an even cheaper Mitchell outback(3 bearing) coupled with an oldschool Shakespeare proam Med light 5'6". I had a quantum IM6 5 footer I loved(light action) but the tip got snapped in my trunk! 

Line, I love my stren!!!! Limp like spaghetti. (even if I have to spool every 3 days!) Have very few times had to break due to knotting...this stuff just undoes itself. I love the 4lb clear blue but NEVER go over 6. (for bass anyways.) and the lighter 4lb lets small crankbaits action/swimming depth work much better. I have found heat/uv rays are the worst killer of line. If I bring my rod inside the line will last almost 14 days.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate Stren,love Berkley.I've had more problems everytime I've decided to spool with Stren than at anytime I've used Berkley.

I tend to favor abu garcia products with rods n reels.


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

The old Mitchell 300s are it for me (the French ones). I used one for a long, long time, I retired it last year. It got too hard to find replacement parts. One day I looked at it and thought Wow, thats pretty sad lookin. I replaced it with a BPS Pro Qualifier I got on sale. Its not too bad but Im not 100% thrilled with it either. I honestly wish Id have looked a little longer. Im not that worried about price, If I can get a reel to last as long as my 300 did then its actually cheap in the long run. Ive got it on a 66 medium action Uglystik that Ive had forever. Its strung with 10 lb Fluoroclear. Im normally a Berkley guy but I went with P-Line this time, so far I dont have any real complaints about their 10 lb Fluoroclear.
Ive got a Quantum 5 ultra-light spinning combo that I like a lot. I have it strung with 4 lb Trilene XT, 4 lb Fluoroclear did not workout for me at all.
Ive gotten the hang of fly casting this spring, I have an 8 6 5 wt Hobbs Creek combo. Im so new to fly fishing that I dont know anything other than my Hobbs Creek.and wooly buggers.


----------



## The_UC_Angler (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Pfluegger reels. I have a President with 10-lb lo-vis Trilene XL on a 6'6 Berkley Lightning Rod. I also have the Trion GX-7 with 10-lb lo-vis Sufix Siege line (does not work near as well as the Trilene because it floats) on a 6' Ugly Stik. All my rods are 2-piece because I need them to fit in the trunk of my car.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Rod:

BPS 7' M action rod, their GS series (30-35 clams): troll, cast, pitch and just abuse these rods for pike, bass, stripers, and hybrids. Not the best for jerks or surface poppers, but day in and day out these boys are in my hands 80% of the time.

Reel:

1) Johnny Morris JMX 1000. Like it better than anything I throw with. No magnetic dial, just adjust the spool cap and pitch it, rip it, or lob it. Looks like hell with the silver coating coming off but the 10BB still works awesome.

2) Abu Revo s. Same thing, no magnetic dial, just adjust the spool cap & feels real nice in my hands....over time might replace the JMX1000 as my #1.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

Went to wally world monady...no stren 4 lb. Got berkley XL 4lb...this is what happened!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JoshGibson said:


> Went to wally world monady...no stren 4 lb. Got berkley XL 4lb...this is what happened!


Hate to tell you this but my guess is that while spooling the berkley on your reel,you spooled it on wrong.Or you was using a lure that caused you to get line twist.Or you don't close the bail manually,you close it by turning the reel handle which in turn creates line twists.I've used Berkley on my spinning rods forever & have never had that problem with it.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

shimano 200x with a loomix rod I made myself


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Catfish: 
8 foot uglystick catfish series rod with an abu garcia ambasadauer 6000 spooled with 30 pound trilene big game

Everything Else:
6 foot shimano voltaeus rod with an abu garcia cardinal 102i spooled with 8 pound trilene sensation.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

for the tips spfld bassguy....I never do close my bail manually...I must try this with the berkley XL....Learn something new everyday!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

JoshGibson said:


> for the tips spfld bassguy....I never do close my bail manually...I must try this with the berkley XL....Learn something new everyday!


Highly recommend adopting this method, it will help with the line twist tremendously.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JoshGibson said:


> for the tips spfld bassguy....I never do close my bail manually...I must try this with the berkley XL....Learn something new everyday!


Was trying to help you out a lil bit to help end some of your frustration.Once you start closing it manually it'll become second nature & you won't even think about it anymore.I've had the same problem but mine was caused by not using a swivel when I should've.If I helped you one lil bit then I'm a happy camper because isn't that what this site is for.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks again spfgldbassguy...definately will be tring this! Thos not this weekend...taking the boys shooting instead!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotta be careful when spooling, could have been the wrong direction or as said if your lure spins around. As for rods and reels. I like my Bass Pro Qualifier baitcaster on a guide series titanium 6'6"rod. Also like Shimano symetre on St croix avid 6'6" medium. As for lines yozuri hybrid and suffix elite. growing up it was my rhino spincast combo


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

the cheaper the better... haha I always keep my gear in my truck(has a cap_ but if I go nice it get's lifted... or my dog eats it...

Currently using 6ft ugly stick w/ quantum reel(not sure model dog ate the pole it came on) Stern 6lb on it.

for catfishing I had a Berkley Big Game pool, my mother bought me when I was 10... that pole has been through everything... the other day at the river I caught a log, dead body or something... needless to say snapped that pole in 3 different pieces on the snag... Has a Zebco 808 magnum with 15lb braid stealth spider wire... Just went and got me a 8ft ugly stick catfish series to replace it with, hopefully it lasts as long... sure miss my berkley.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i always have used ugly sticks with abu garica reels


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Curado 200b and 7' MH Team Diawa L&T Rod. Been my mainstay for years best jig fishing combo I have.


----------



## Brewster (Mar 11, 2010)

I love me some ugly sticks. My favorite is a 5 ft ultralight with a Cabela's Prestige. 6 bearings on an ultralight seems like plenty, and you put a 2# smallie on that rig and you think your're fighting a Marlin in the Keys, lol!

Let me add, it's not the best for everything, it's just my favorite.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

By far, my favorite combo was a Mitchell 300 and a St. Croix 7 ft. ML spinning rod. I broke the tip off the St. Croix and then dropped the Mitchell in the drink at Hoover when I had it paired with a 10 foot B'n'M. 

I bought another St. Croix 7 footer ML and paired it with a Pflueger something or other. So far, I like. But nothing beats that Mitchell. I put it through its paces: sand, water, snow, ice, mud, blood, sweat and tears -- you name it. It never gave me a moment of trouble. And the St. Croix is twitchy enough that nothing taps my line w/o me knowing, but strong enough to haul up the most stubborn of fish. And it looks cool when your rod is doubled over when you're fighting a decent sized crappie.


----------

